# Santa did leave present for me! (MICRO PRECISION Z STUDIO)



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

OK ...SO HERE IS MY RECENT PRESENT TO MYSELF FROM SANTA (AKA THOMAS HOFFMAN)
AFTER LONG DECIDING I DID PULL THE TRIGGER AND GOT MICRO PRECISION Z STUDIO 2 WAY SET WITH CUSTOM CROSSOVERS AND TWEETER PODS.
I STILL CAN'T GET OVER THE PRICE  FOR THESE BUT I HOPE THAT IS MY LAST SET I EVER BUY AND LET ME TELL YOU AFTER HOOKING UP THE SPEAKERS TO MY PRIMITIVE BUILD SPEAKER ENCLOSURES AND SHORT LISTENING I'M ****ING IMPRESSED.
PARDON MY FRENCH BUT I CANNOT FIND WORDS HOW GOOD THEY SOUND!!!
THEY NEED MANY HOURS TO BREAK IN AND PERFORM THE BEST AND I HAVE THEM PLAY IN MY ROOM FOR 3 DAYS STRAIGHT WITH SHORT PAUSE HERE AND THERE.
THE CENTER IMAGING,DEPTH AND CLARITY IS INCREDIBLE AND REAL!EVERY TIME I GO DOWNSTAIRS TO CHECK THE SOUND I GET STUCK FOR 2 HOURS OR MORE TO LISTENING
I HAVE THE RUN WITH MY MARANTZ HOME SACD PLAYER AND SINFONI AMPLITUDE AMPS.
I CAN'T WAIT TO INSTALL THEM IN MY CAR AND SEE THE RESULTS.THE PASIVE CROSSOVERS DO AMAZING JOB AND I CAN'T ASK FOR ANY TWEAKS ON THEM.THEY HAVE ALL MUNDORF PARTS TO BUILD.I HAVE OPTION TO GO ACTIVE BUT IF THE PASIVE WAY WILL MAKE ME HAPPY I WILL BE MORE THEN HAPPY KEEP MY SYSTEM SIMPLE AND BE DONE WITH TUNING.
THIS CASE I WOULD HAVE TO SAY BYE TO MY ODR COMBO AND GET SOMETHING ELSE.
I DID ORDER SOME VAN DEN HUL SPEAKER CABLES AND PURE SILVER INTERCONNECTS.
GUYS SO IF YOU HAVE DOUBTS ABOUT THESE SPEAKERS AND THEY PRICE,THEY ARE WELL WORTH EVERY PENNY AND MAYBE PRICED TOO LOW.THAT IS HOW GOOD THEY SOUND.
I WILL FOLLOW WITH MY INSTALL REVIEW LATER AFTER NEW YEAR.

SPECIAL THANKS TO DON AMANN (6SPDCOUPE) FOR ALL SUPPORT AND GREAT TRANSACTION.

HERE THEY COME


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang, well Merry Christmas to you. Very very nice.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, congrats man! Those look very nice, good luck


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

IF I DON"T RESPOND I WILL BE IN THE ROOM IN LISTENING SESION 

THANK YOU GUYS MARY CHRISTMAS


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lovely buddy.

There are still lots of benefits to the active system but I think you will find the passive just so much more pleasing!


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

senior800 said:


> Lovely buddy.
> 
> There are still lots of benefits to the active system but I think you will find the passive just so much more pleasing!



I agree with the active benefits but hi quality pasives should make me happy.
Currently testing depeche mode violator album.amazing.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

About time to swap the amps for 150.2's surely


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Nah
They have plenty of power and I can bridge them as well
Mainly buy them for fitting issues


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

very impressive speaker : i am totally in love about these speaker serie of micro-precision. 

ps: i love the anthony gallo reference 3.5 design too

ps: how many liter do you used for the enclosed box for the z-170studio?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those speakers look incredible.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

One day I will have a set, just because!! Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Well just done testing for today.alot of different genres used for playing.they handle everything perfect and have no problems with bass going low or any other issues.they getting better and better.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

nicofrance said:


> very impressive speaker : i am totally in love about these speaker serie of micro-precision.
> 
> ps: i love the anthony gallo reference 3.5 design too
> 
> ps: how many liter do you used for the enclosed box for the z-170studio?


Nico I don't know how big is the speaker box.i did made one from just whatever size I have.
Thanks for the recognition of the gallos.i really like them as well.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

gu9cci said:


> Well just done testing for today.alot of different genres used for playing.they handle everything perfect and have no problems with bass going low or any other issues.they getting better and better.


Are these $6000?!

http://www.magma-audio.nl/prijslijst/MICRO-PRECISION.pdf


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

drool...


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Are these $6000?!
> 
> http://www.magma-audio.nl/prijslijst/MICRO-PRECISION.pdf


here is the current 2011 price list.They went little up

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNF82mI3EelbohlvjsT4z8mH9H9ObA&cad=rja


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

gu9cci said:


> here is the current 2011 price list.They went little up
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNF82mI3EelbohlvjsT4z8mH9H9ObA&cad=rja


You might want to check with Don, those don't look right for the US market. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

gu9cci said:


> Well just done testing for today.alot of different genres used for playing.they handle everything perfect and have no problems with bass going low or any other issues.they getting better and better.


Just wait til you put them in the car.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Just wait til you put them in the car.


Why?They will sound worst?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cars suck. Everything sounds worse in the car. 

Point is: don't get too accustomed to the home audio experience. Expect to do some serious work with the tune when they go in the car. That goes for every speaker (unless it has serious issues and sounds like garbage no matter where it's used).


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Already preparing myself


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Cars suck. Everything sounds worse in the car.
> 
> Point is: don't get too accustomed to the home audio experience. Expect to do some serious work with the tune when they go in the car. That goes for every speaker (unless it has serious issues and sounds like garbage no matter where it's used).


x2!

how it will sound will be greatly influenced by the processing capabilities you have and how much effort you'll pay attention on car acoustics (deadening, aiming, etc.)

nevertheless, congrats on your toy!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

stuckinok said:


> I love it!


Thanks chief me too.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

niiiice!


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are yummy speakers! I got a chance to audition the 3-way set, powered by McIntosh car amps. Lovely sound!


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

co_leonard said:


> Those are yummy speakers! I got a chance to audition the 3-way set, powered by McIntosh car amps. Lovely sound!


Thanks...
Can't wait to have it installed


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

My last acquisition.


----------

